# Early June or Early Sept. for Marco Island



## tfezell (May 3, 2012)

I am debating which would be better.  I have been to Ft. Myers in April,  and Key WEst in August.  Never to Marco Island.  I have an opportunity to pick  this area the first week of June or first week of Sept.  Which would you pick.  I know it will be hot hot hot but is humidity better in June than Sept.?


----------



## theo (May 3, 2012)

*My $0.02 worth...*



tfezell said:


> Re: Marco Island <snip>  I have an opportunity to pick  this area the first week of June or first week of Sept.  Which would you pick.



Personally, I would choose June hands down, because:
1. I like to fish; June is probably a better time in that geographic area (...weather and humidity wise too).
2. September is nearly the peak of hurricane season, whereas June is not --- fishing considerations aside.


----------



## BevL (May 3, 2012)

tfezell said:


> I am debating which would be better.  I have been to Ft. Myers in April,  and Key WEst in August.  Never to Marco Island.  I have an opportunity to pick  this area the first week of June or first week of Sept.  Which would you pick.  I know it will be hot hot hot but is humidity better in June than Sept.?



Take that Charter Club unit in Marco Island.  I had it on hold and threw it back, airfare was just too high that weekend from the west coast.

Have no idea which would be better but it kills me not to go - we love it there.


----------



## tfezell (May 3, 2012)

Too bad I don't see a Charter Club at Marco, guess someone  already snapped it up.


----------



## Sea Six (May 3, 2012)

September is the hottest, muggiest month with the most afternoon thunderstorms.  June is much nicer.  September is usually one of the worst weather months in Florida, which is why Disney seems to have so many resident specials then.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 3, 2012)

*Hurricane Season*

Actually, the Atlantic Hurricane Season runs from June 1st until November 30.

TS


----------



## momeason (May 3, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Actually, the Atlantic Hurricane Season runs from June 1st until November 30.
> 
> TS



I live on the coast in NC. My mom has had a place in the area we live for 35 yrs. Only one hurricane before Sept. It was in mid-late July. We watch the weather as it comes up from Fl. June is extremely low risk for Hurricanes!
Hurricanes are not a problem  every year even in the fall, greater probability is in Sept and October though.


----------



## Sea Six (May 3, 2012)

I don't think he's arguing that September is better than June, he's just saying hurricane season is June thru November.  Nobody with experience would prefer September to June.


----------



## Talent312 (May 4, 2012)

As someone who lived in South Florida for 17 years, I vote for June.
I'm going there in a few weeks. I would not go back until late October.
It has more to do with heat, humidity & mosquitos, than hurricanes.

The Mariner's Ditty
June - too soon 
July - stand by 
August - it must 
September - remember 
October - it's over 

Actually, using hurricanes as a factor is rather silly.
Chances of a 'cane taking aim at your resort is very remote.


----------



## theo (May 4, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Actually, using hurricanes as a factor is rather silly.
> Chances of a 'cane taking aim at your resort is very remote.



Agreed, but the two stated OP time period options were clear and finite --- June or September.
Given those specific parameters, the choice between those two times would seem relatively easy.


----------



## chriskre (May 4, 2012)

I went to Marco Island Charter Club last year early June and it was beautiful weather.  The water was fantastic.  Not too hot, and not rough at all.  

 It did rain every day at around 3pm with the lightning and all but if you go down to the beach early in the day and just count on afternoon thundershowers, just plan a late lunch and come back when the showers are gone again around 5pm.  If you can get Charter Club consider yourself very lucky, almost all the rooms have some type of an ocean view.


----------

